# I just ordered LEAP



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

I am very excited! Today I called LEAP and ordered the test.I had a colonoscopy yesterday, and once the doctor told me that I had IBS, he told me to just take some immodium and that I did not need to see him anymore!







I was outraged by his attitude







, and went to my primary care physician, who prescribed bentyl for the constant pain that I have.Just started bentyl, and decided that the LEAP test would be the next logical step in controlling my problems!I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hope it works for you and it will if you follow the directions ...Good for you







You will have alot of support


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks, Donna!I am going to follow it to a "T"I hope it works! I'll keep you posted--


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Suzin,As long as you do follow it to a T, you should do GREAT!I am so excited for you!!Keep us posted!!Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

YODIS!Boy does that sound familiar....a long road long ago that ked to the consumption of 15 or more bentyl with phenobarbital a day.







I'll say this...while there are no guarantess, if you read around the LEAP threads you are going to see one thing: the closer you stick to the exact instructions the better it works. SOrt of like anything! http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000372 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...pic;f=4;t=00028 6;p=3#000106[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000331#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=00029 3;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=4&t=000383#00 0010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5;t=000363#00 0002[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1;t=028290#00 0001[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4;t=000335#00 0009[/URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p=[/UR L]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000353http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=4;t=000389[/URLGood luck...many are with you!MNL


----------

